# ED meds online



## Cyclist (Aug 22, 2012)

I had a source for ED meds online and they seem to have gone away.

Has anyone had success with a vendor online? I usually get Cialis 5mg


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

nobody has any source, really?

I don't anymore, but used to order them online a few years ago. I had a gf then that was really demanding and i had trouble performing due to performance anxiety and needed some aid.

the pills i think were made in india, but worked fine.

I still (now married) need the occasional help for short periods when johnson wants to take a vacation for whatever reasons.

between a drs visit and presciptions vs online, it's probably about the same price.

anybody?


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

weird thing too is, i haven't ordered anything online for about 5 years, but i still get come ons in my junk email as though im still a customer.

dont know if i trust the sources


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

The government recently shut down hundreds (maybe even thousands) of illegal internet pharmacies, because many circumvented prescription rules or sold fake/adulterated products. OpMeds is legitimate - or at least it is IMO, and it wasn't shut down. I've used them for various things at excellent discounts over several years, and they do have what you are looking for - the generics are the real thing, too, and much, much cheaper.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

OpMeds.............thanks!

glad your married but happy anyway!!!


----------



## Cyclist (Aug 22, 2012)

Ill try Opmeds. Thanks.

And your right the generic are a fraction of the real cost.


----------



## donny64 (Apr 21, 2012)

Alldaychemist. Have used them for over about 2 years now without an issue. Where I'm at, my usual 5 viagra and 5 cialis cost me 300 a month. That's 3600 a year! I can order the same thing from them for $160!!! For the year! And see no difference in effect. The two meds I order are from India pharmacies that have license to provide other generic drugs in the US, so I'm a bit more assured of the quality. "Kamagra gold" and "tadalacip". 

Screw viagra and their never ending patent. Waited for years for generic, then they got their patent extended. Not paying almost $30 a pill anymore! Now paying about $1 a pill.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MrHappy (Oct 23, 2008)

Actually Viagra is partially not in patent. In Canada it was invalidated and in the US, anything 20MG an under is covered by Revatio generics since it's patent expired.


----------



## 241happyhour (Jan 31, 2011)

I get 20 mg Revatio at my local pharmacy for $40 for 90 tabs. 90 tabs lasts a while.


----------

